# Furries and Music



## Kume (Feb 12, 2009)

Im interested to know, what kind of music do *you* listen to?

Rap?

Rock?

Ska?

Or maybe country?

And who is your favorite band from that genre?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2009)

Filth.  Is filth a genre?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness.

This thread.

It always _HAPPENS.


_I will just let you know for the sake of convenience that I enjoy many music bands including DEVO, Dead Kennedys and Chavez and am not adverse to trying new things.

Musical elitists suck, etc.

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## Kume (Feb 12, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> This thread.
> 
> ...


 
At least you have diverse taste in music.

And the bolded, love it. I thought the world forgot about old school punk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2009)

Kume said:


> At least you have diverse taste in music.
> 
> And the bolded, love it. I thought the world forgot about old school punk.



I am adverse to using the label "punk" for most things.

For instance, GG Allin was punk

The Sex Pistols, not so much...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 12, 2009)

It's easy to say that I like music as a whole. There is literally no musical genre that I don't enjoy something from. I also like non-music, but people tell me that that's music, too. 

If I had to choose, though, I like weird, "difficult" music more than anything else. It's what I enjoy the most.

Somebody's gonna say "everything but rap or country". I know it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 12, 2009)

this


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 12, 2009)

Personally, it's a bit of everything.
Apparantly I have Classical, Electronica/Drum and Bass (<3), Dance, Metal, Soundtrack, JPop, Rock, Alternative & Punk, Comedy, Christian Rock, Game, R&B, and even one from a "Genra" Genra. Wow...

As for what I listen to mainly... my 3 favourite bands are Linkin Park (Alternative & Punk, although they're also kinda Rock...), Paramore (Also says Alternative & Punk), and Thousand Foot Krutch (Christian Rock. But they are still awesome! (No, I'm not religious.))

There ya go Kume ^__^


----------



## Takun (Feb 12, 2009)

Can we make this a different thread?  3 by 3s!  9 favorite albums.


----------



## Martin Fox (Feb 12, 2009)

I listen to everything except country music.
As to what I prefer, it's electronic music for me.

Oddly enough, I always seem to like the obscure stuff you can get for free. Like this guy.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2009)

Bathos said:


> Somebody's gonna say "everything but rap or country". I know it.



This


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 12, 2009)

Music that doesn't suck :V .


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Punk rock, techno, 8-bit, electro, screamo 

panic at the disco, fall out boys, blink 182, msi, afi, crystal castles, walls of jericho, slipknot


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 12, 2009)

Lunar-Moon-Wolf said:


> *Punk rock for me*
> 
> panic at the disco, fall out boys, *blink 182*, msi, afi, etc....



What the christ, I hate punk and even I know that's wrong :V .


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 12, 2009)

*noms*

whyy? D:<


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 12, 2009)

Lunar-Moon-Wolf said:


> *noms*
> 
> whyy? D:<



Because blink 182 is pop pretending to be punk :V .


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 12, 2009)

ehh..their still good


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2009)

I have pretty diverse tastes. I don't like rap unless it's been remixed to hell in a dance/techno mix.

Bands I like: Jefferson Airplane, Interpol, Foo Fighters, Tool, Bloodhound Gang, Buena Vista Social Club, Mindless Self Indulgence

As you can see, I'm not too picky. But damn it I hate country. I have listen to it every damn day too. *shakes fist*


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Feb 12, 2009)

I pretty much like all the genres except for shitty rap and generic country, as Bathos predicted ._. 

I'll listen to pretty much anything people recommend to me, as long as it fits the mood I'm in at the moment.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2009)

Good country: Hank Williams/Hank III

Good rap: Probably anything before 1988, mostly underground stuff now. Listen to Run DMC.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 12, 2009)

Also, Tom Waits. :]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 12, 2009)

Pffffffffffffff...........Select heavy metal, death metal (in general), black metal (in general), and early psychedelic, blues, and folk rock.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 12, 2009)

People that say they like "everything" except country and rap are either cultural bigots or live such cloistered lives that rap and country are the only music they've been exposed to that they would dislike due to its popularity.

TL;DR get out more.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 12, 2009)

Another music preference thread? 

...or not?

http://www.last.fm/user/ShadesOfIce

Just look at that to know what I like, and it's not "screamy shit" either as I think "alternative rock" is garbage, just like metalcore, hardcore and deathcore are shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, mrchris do you like Cephalic Carnage? 

I listened to their new album and it was _allrriggghhhtttttt_


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2009)

Scene/emo:
Boys Like Girls, Cobra Starship, Cute Is What We Aim For, Fall Out Boy, Forever The Sickest Kids, From First To Last, Katy Perry, Mindless Self Indulgence, My Chemical Romance, Panic At The Disco, Paramore, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Sonny Moore, The Spill Canvas, The Vincent Black Shadow.

Screamo:
Alesana, Alexisonfire, The Blood Brothers, BrokeNCYDE, Chiodos, The Fall Of Troy, I Set My Friends On Fire, The Used.

Industrial:
Angelspit, cassandra's myth, Jesus On Extasy, Skinny Puppy.

Indie:
Bright Eyes, Death Cab For Cutie, The Decemberists, The Postal Service, Wolf Parade.

Electronic/powerpop:
Breathe Carolina, The Medic Droid, Metro Station.

Rock/metal:
Arsonists Get All The Girls, Green Day, Motley Crue, Rage Against The Machine, Sixx: A.M.

Rap:
Eminem, Flobots, Hollywood Undead.

Everything else:
Horrors, Inugami Circus-dan, King Adora, Koffin Kats, Screeching Weasel, Super Furry Animals.

Awesome:
Gwen Stefani.
---
there's more than that though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I couldn't help but check out this brokENCYDE or however it's spelled. They futility attempted to combine two horrible genre's with one at-least-respectable genre...And failed miserably on all accounts. The thumping is predictable and boring, but the words are indecipherable when vocalized (I've actually heard better screamo before, this shit is beginners), and the "rapping" is even crappy. A bunch of white boys talking tough, or God knows what, to a beat, occasionally vocalizing nonsense too far away from the microphone.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 13, 2009)

Noise, Gabber, Glitch Hop, Breakcore, IDM, Drum N Bass, Dancepunk and anything loud enough to rapidly eject your grey matter from your skull.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Noise, Gabber, Glitch Hop, Breakcore, IDM, Drum N Bass, Dancepunk and anything loud enough to rapidly eject your grey matter from your skull.



You still need to tell me what kind of noise you listen to

I like loud stuff too



Lastdirewolf said:


> They futility attempted to combine two horrible genre's with one at-least-respectable genre..



What genres are you referring to here?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> You still need to tell me what kind of noise you listen to



I seriously just type "Noise", "Rhythmic Noise" or "Industrial Noise" into LastFM's keyword radio and listen to whatever it spits out :1


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I seriously just type "Noise", "Rhythmic Noise" or "Industrial Noise" into LastFM's keyword radio and listen to whatever it spits out :1



Keep track of the artists next time so we can talk shop (ie. noise music)


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Keep track of the artists next time so we can talk shop (ie. noise music)



OKAY WELL I JUST FOUND OUT I LIKE C/ A/ T AND ARCHITECT.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> OKAY WELL I JUST FOUND OUT I LIKE C/ A/ T AND ARCHITECT.



I don't know who that is

Who those is


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 13, 2009)

wtf.

I delete your posts and lock your thread.

Although, I did like Takumi's idea of the 3x3 fav albums thing..


----------

